# Playing around today



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ray playin around
















Few videos of us playing. 


























Other video finally came thru. You can see how sloppy it was getting below the hill












Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Time for some tires lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah no doubt.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I think you should go with the new mtc and 16's lol but 1000 to drop is a lot of coin on something you only ride a handful times a year....at least it would always look good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch. Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

John I will buy a 16ft gheenoe and 2.5hp evinrude and we can do a straight trade on the Rex sounds like a plan


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol def. time for some new tires ....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It would have to be a nice bass boat w/ a 150 for me to trade lol. 

Besides, I do ride it. These videos prove it :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm jk lol I don't even got a gheenoe but if you said ok I could find one real quick I'm sure


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't even know what one is. Lol. I'll take a ranger or bass cat...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Gheenoe is like a canoe but has a flat rear instead of point and is usually a bit wider in the middle


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh. That wouldn't cut it. Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Other video finally came thru. You can see how sloppy it was getting below the hill


----------

